

Worlds Biggest HTML5 PacMan Game - suyash
http://worldsbiggestpacman.com/
An HTML5 site where you can create your own Pacman level to add to the Worlds Biggest Pacman Game.
======
foresterh
If ever there was a justification for HTML5, this is it..

------
Chocobean
One positive about this game is that I would not have to go back for that
"last" pellet I left behind, surrounded by ghosts and no power pellets left.

